# Running Cadences



## FredDaHead (21 May 2002)

Hey,

I‘m looking for any French running cadence. Or at least something Canadian, as everything I‘ve found yet is american. Thanks for any help or pointers,

-Frederik G


----------



## Doug VT (21 May 2002)

Canadians‘ don‘t sing when we run.  We run too fast to sing.


----------



## Pikache (22 May 2002)

Or as I‘ve been told by a master corporal, "Canadians suffer in silence"


----------



## rceme_rat (22 May 2002)

Here‘s the rule of thumb -- if you are singing, you are running too slow.  If you can‘t talk, you are running too fast.  And if you are puking, you‘ve been running too fast, but probably have a lot of running left to go!


----------



## fortuncookie5084 (25 May 2002)

I trained with a francophone reserve unit, and they indeed sang cadences a-la-USA.  I was surprised because I had previously understood that Canadians don‘t do that.  I‘ll see what I can remember from all those tunes...


----------



## Recce41 (26 May 2002)

Doug your right. ever see how fast the Ualls run. I walk faster.


----------



## Spade (22 May 2005)

Hey all.

I know I'm resurrecting this thread, but I'm curious.  So they don't do cadence in bmq or infantry training?  The reason I asked is that I'm currently doing six minute miles (I run a half hour a day in the morning at 5am). I can do cadence but I'm a bit out of  breath,  but I'm getting there.  So  my question is, does anyone know of any basic cadences one can do on a run and what is the average speed of PT runs in the Canadian forces and how long do you run on average each day?  I will probably ask this last part again in the recruiting section.


Thanks,

Spade.


----------



## shokuten (22 May 2005)

i always thought that the point of a cadence was to take your mind off of being tired while doing something physical (like running)...i mean if your busy trying to remember lyrics, or listen to them and then repeat them, then you can't focus on being tired, and it gets you psyched up to do more physical...doesn't it?


----------



## qor556 (22 May 2005)

Yes I suppose, but at the same time you are sacrificing your oxygen intake. Think about it, if you're running at a moderately fast pace while trying to concentrate on singing and remember the lyrics, its going to do more damage. Rather "suffer in silence"


----------



## paracowboy (23 May 2005)

What Doug said. But with some swearing, homosexual references, and a quick swipe at Doug. 
You add all that in for yourself, though, I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## Spade (24 May 2005)

I thought the idea of cadence was to keep everybody at the same pace, as well as at a heart rate level that was steady enough to allow for it. I was under the impression that you wanted to be able to carry on a conversation while running and not be dog tired or out of breath or to get to that point while running at faster speeds. The reason I asked about the cadence was to have something to go with (and be sure I was  running at a proper rate to allow for cadence).  I figure there is no point running ones lungs ragged or pushing ones body over the edge every night of the week.  Find a good pace and work at maintaining heart rate while increasing it gradually.
Or am I way off base?

thanks,

Spade.


----------



## paracowboy (24 May 2005)

no, there's no need to gut yourself every run. In fact, that's counter-productive. Run 'til you puke no more than twice a week (and don't stop runnin' just 'cause you're pukin'). You try to gut yourself on every run, you'll get over-trained rapidly, and start into a catabolic state you ain't gonna get out of. Then, you'll just get ill. You want to build an aerobic base first. Start a program that incorporates long-distance running, wind sprints/Fartleks, and hill/stair running. Make sure you plan for recuperation days. You don't rest, you don't improve. This site has several threads that will give you more in-depth advice.


----------



## Doug VT (24 May 2005)

Ahh...good times....  My favorite is when "outside agencies" (usually HQ groups from anywhere) deciede to go for a run with us and are blown away by the pace.  Doing the sand hills in Petawawa and a generals aide is gasping for breath and loosing her mind because we're laughing and talking about the weekend as we run, "My God, how can you talk!!".....But then we always have to pull the old double left wheel and go back to pick that slowpoke Paracoyboy!  "Get up here Cowgirl, that puking excuse doesn't work all the time!"


----------



## paracowboy (24 May 2005)




----------



## Spade (25 May 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> You want to build an aerobic base first. Start a program that incorporates long-distance running, wind sprints/Fartleks, and hill/stair running. Make sure you plan for recuperation days. You don't rest, you don't improve. This site has several threads that will give you more in-depth advice.



Ah hills.  Got to love em.  My goal is to get back to a point where there is no change in breathing rate for hills. As for sprints. Its always fun to do steady pace runs and now and then have points where you sprint a block, then regular pace a block and do that for a portion of the run. Pretty straight forward stuff really.  I guess my only other question is. Do you run in your own personally purchased running shoes or does the military provide (or do you run in combat boots .  I heard from someone its running shoes but i wasn't 100% sure.

thanks,

Spade.


----------



## paracowboy (25 May 2005)

Spade said:
			
		

> I guess my only other question is. Do you run in your own personally purchased running shoes or does the military provide (or do you run in combat boots .   I heard from someone its running shoes but i wasn't 100% sure.


buy your own shoes. We don't run in boots anymore. (I won't go into my standard rant here. But it involves several curses, in three languages, and revolves around weakness and the fact that it's a useless stop-gap measure. You can fill in the rest. Be imaginative! I'm a clever man and take my swearing quite seriously.)
Go to a sports store and talk to someone who knows his stuff. Don't cheap out, and don't buy for the name. Buy what will provide the support and cushion you'll need.


----------



## McGowan (25 May 2005)

I donno....all through my training....(BMQ, SQ, Engineer QL3, para, and diving) we ran in boots. but there is a standard to stop it. and I've seen it done, and we ran PT alllllllll night lol


----------



## Thompson_JM (25 May 2005)

McGowan said:
			
		

> I donno....all through my training....(BMQ, SQ, Engineer QL3, para, and diving) we ran in boots. but there is a standard to stop it. and I've seen it done, and we ran PT alllllllll night lol



I dont know about the rest of you folks, but i smell some serious poo here....

McGowan, Im pretty sure that Ive got issued Underwear with more T.I. then you, and I still consider myself somewhat new given that ive got about six and a half years reserve compared to some of the fine soldiers here with a fair bit more... 

you dont honestly expect me or any of the other members with any sort of real Time In to belive that in one post dated March 17, 2005, 23:29:58  you write "...now my re-kit dated is april 4th, after I have started basic..." and here youre saying youve done para and cbt diver...

Give me a Freekin Break... and Stay within your arcs... so far you havent given out any real bad advice to the new guys, but since youre still greener then a MilCot i suggest that when giving advice stop speaking like youve been there and done that. Im wlling to bet you dont even have the T-shirt yet.

anyways, stick to what you know, and if you ever want an ounce of respect on these boards then dont ever BS your experiance. its a smaller army then you think and people will find out.

Regards


----------



## Redeye (25 May 2005)

Noted by moderators.  Member has been issued verbal warning.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (25 May 2005)

I remember one time in Meaford our platoon was doing double quick time back to the tents after chow because we were late, and an RCD Captain jacked up our marching NCO who was a mcpl right in front of us for making us run in boots on the concrete.....

Personally I don't see what the big deal is....it's not like we "walk" into combat...(but then there's the whole "un-necessairy injury" side of the coin..)


----------



## Sappo (26 May 2005)

Running in combat boots.. cant say I have any real say on that... since all I have known since being in is 'no running in combat boots'. Although they still manage to make us 'walk' at a really good clip in them  >

And as far as running cadences go... personally when running at home I throw my mp3 player on with some american ranger/airborne running cadences... i find with that going in my ear, and keeping my feet in time with it I can run alot farther... takes my mind off the shit going on with my body 

Example would be today when doing PT on my pre-sq... mind you i've been really lazy and haven't run for 2 weeks  :-[

Anyways, we were doing a 30 minute run up and down the local track... I got winded pretty quick into the run and started to suffer right through to the end... the last 5-6 minutes our Sgt. started calling out a little cadence to keep us in file while we ran back to the armory... a simple 'left, left, left right left' but boy that helped me finish the run for sure....

anyone else have any ideas on the psychological effects?

lord knows we will probably never hear running cadences on course.... but ...


----------



## calno (26 May 2005)

After downloading a whole bunch of American cadences on to my mp3 and going running that some of them were too slow. Not all of them but some of the USMC ones were only at a jogging pace.
Thats just what I've found.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (27 May 2005)

The reason there are those that refer to "Canadian" runs as being not suitable for cadence is:

a)typically we run at a fast pace in order to build endurance so that when in full kit, one can keep the pace of the battle.

b)There is not a need to keep "in step" when running, just keep up

c)and as an aside many in the CF notice running comprises 90% if not more of a typical week and that is because 
  sadly there is not the planning required to organize anything else and running is the easiest way to build aerobic
  and cardiovascular tolerance.


----------



## Jewer67 (20 Nov 2006)

Hey I am currently on week 4 of the BMQ course and well a lot of the people are having trouble with the PT and me being one of the few that are pretty physically fit before I got on the course, we are the ones who have to motivate the troops. So I was wondering if you guys have any nice cadences to motivate the troops with? I have googled it but all I am getting is US Cadences, which I don't prefer too much haha


----------



## Trinity (20 Nov 2006)

My understanding...  is we don't use them.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (20 Nov 2006)

Jewer67 said:
			
		

> Hey I am currently on week 4 of the BMQ course and well a lot of the people are having trouble with the PT and me being one of the few that are pretty physically fit before I got on the course, we are the ones who have to motivate the troops. So I was wondering if you guys have any nice cadences to motivate the troops with? I have googled it but all I am getting is US Cadences, which I don't prefer too much haha



The only "cadence" that comes to my mind is called....see below

"your instructors"

 8)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Nov 2006)

Run a "Search" on the Forum. If you get no hit, try the "Advanced Search" function. We've covered this a couple of times before.


----------



## Triaholic (26 Nov 2006)

I've Just recently aplyed and with all the talk of running cadence, i'm just woundering at what pace do you run at(in minute/miles) That's how i know my pace. My last half marathon pace was close to 7:40min/mile. I would just like to know how much faster i need to get this?
Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (26 Nov 2006)

Triaholic said:
			
		

> I've Just recently aplyed and with all the talk of running cadence, i'm just woundering at what pace do you run at(in minute/miles) That's how i know my pace. My last half marathon pace was close to 7:40min/mile. I would just like to know how much faster i need to get this?
> Thanks



Just applying and running that fast, you have no worries.  If I had been able to run that fast when I applied, I wouldn't have worried, nor wondered at all.  Not everyone who joins the CF is a marathon running champion.  You do have to have more stamina though, as most marathon runners usually can't go very far when weighed down with Weapon and Webbing.


----------



## Triaholic (26 Nov 2006)

Thank you.  Thats an anwser i can live with.


----------



## 2ltkap (27 Nov 2006)

I started BMQ at age 36 and was surprised to watch 18 year old recruits struggle with the run. MCpl's tend to be well able motivate the troops. As for cadence I have never heard a course be allowed to sing on the run. We do seem to move allot faster than the American PT but the we have nothing to brag about- I once watched a group of heavily loaded Gurkha's run past us like we where standing still. 

I have also seen questions about running in boots. This simply doesn't happen. I sat in a leassons learned meeting this past weekend with a 2VP Troopie and TRP WO who made it clear no one is running in combat as dismounted with vest, plates, tacvest, weapons, mags .... you are too heavy to make that happen. But with the thin air and heavy loads the need for increased fitness is an absolute.


----------



## sharki9876 (27 Feb 2015)

Does the CF do them?

 :camo:


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Feb 2015)

No


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Feb 2015)

If you have enough breath and energy to sing, you're not running hard enough.  ^-^


----------



## Scott (27 Feb 2015)

Here is what I am picturing:

"I want to join"
"Awesome, here's the paperwork"
"Do they do running cadences in the Reserves?"
"No"
"Oh, you can keep the paperwork, I'll go work at McDonalds instead"


----------



## dapaterson (27 Feb 2015)

Exactly.  I can picture him now, in the paper hat and tacky McDonald's clothes, swinging the mop around the spilled Coke and Ketchup, singing "Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickels onions on a sesame seed bun".

How can machine guns and high explosives compete with that?


----------



## sharki9876 (27 Feb 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Exactly.  I can picture him now, in the paper hat and tacky McDonald's clothes, swinging the mop around the spilled Coke and Ketchup, singing "Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickels onions on a sesame seed bun".
> 
> How can machine guns and high explosives compete with that?




The USMC does it, so I felt it was a valid question. I truly have no idea how McDonald's yet again gets pulled into the discussion, but if you're trying to make me hungry, it's working.


----------



## Flavus101 (27 Feb 2015)

I also thought it was a valid question for someone still in the applicant stages?


----------



## Loachman (27 Feb 2015)

sharki9876 said:
			
		

> The USMC does it



They have nice haircuts, too.

We are not the USMC.

I think that there should be Internet Search Cadences.


----------



## Scott (27 Feb 2015)

Flavus101 said:
			
		

> I also thought it was a valid question for someone still in the applicant stages?



And you'll now see that it's been asked and answered before. Discussed at length, in fact.

I debate the validity. Maybe the importance. Perhaps I am not delivering the advice in the best fashion, so here goes a different approach: there are better questions, more important questions to ask. More important things to be concerned with.

Get it?


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I think that there should be Internet Search Cadences.


"Google, Google, you're the best,
Your search operators really meet the test.
AND, OR, NOT, NEAR, TYPE or SITE,
Good searching skills help in the fight."

sharki9876 - this is the second thread where you've been pointed to for more info.  More searching, more reading, less posting.

_Friendly_ warning at this point - merge coming up.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Flavus101 (27 Feb 2015)

Scott said:
			
		

> Perhaps I am not delivering the advice in the best fashion, so here goes a different approach: there are better questions, more important questions to ask. More important things to be concerned with.
> 
> Get it?



I agree with this.  :nod:


----------

